# 8 1/2 inch dong (NSFW but not porn) (comedy)



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Oh joy. The massive lulz to be had on Ã¼bersite. This story just kicks ass.

Go there. Read it all. Now.

http://www.ubersite.com/m/96141

*TL;DR:* Two jerks win dildos in a Halloween party.


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2010)

"Thumper"

okay...


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 26, 2010)

Length really doesn't make an impressive toy.  How wide was it? D:


----------



## Jashwa (May 26, 2010)

3/10. Pretty boring.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 3/10. Pretty boring.



It's Ã¼bersite. Give them some credit.



AshleyAshes said:


> Length really doesn't make an impressive toy.   How wide was it? D:


 
Good point... email 'em. I dare you.


----------

